

Why I think FuelPHP will be the new PHP’s framework leader - jaequery
http://jaequery.tumblr.com/post/12152767918/i-think-fuelphp-will-be-the-new-phps-framework-leader

======
AlexMuir
I worry that PHP's problem is that all these various frameworks are
fragmenting developers, while Ruby on Rails is like a single beacon for Ruby
devs.

I've just spent ten minutes going through the docs and I can't see anything
that improves on what Yii has exactly the same functions for at least the last
five months. That's not a criticism BTW, but I can't see any reason why
FuelPHP would suddenly be a framework leader.

Compare the docs contents:

Fuel: <http://fuelphp.com/docs/general/tasks.html>

Yii: <http://www.yiiframework.com/doc/guide/1.1/en/basics.mvc>

~~~
orthecreedence
I agree. From reading the docs, and also having my head in several frameworks
(including one I've developed) for over five years, Fuel really doesn't seem
to bring a whole lot more to the table than is already there.

While it may turn out to be a grand success (and I truly hope it is), I think
PHP is, as you mentioned, much too fragmented to have an end-all-be-all
framework of choice. Another successful framework will not unite PHP as much
as add more fragmentation. This isn't necessarily bad (having more choices is
fine), but a "one framework to rule them all" attitude seems a bit far-fetched
(not that Fuel has this attitude, more the author).

------
VonLipwig
Not sure why this is on the front page.

I will bash Zend Framework. I will push fuelPHP citing only 2 redeeming
features (Clean OOP implementation and decent Docs). I will then discard
Symfony2 because of personal preference...

If anything Symfony2 is in a good position. There is already a strong job
market for the framework. If I was a ZF developer looking to move I wouldn't
jump into FuelPHP. I would go where there are already plenty of jobs.

------
Popcorned23
Poor article. The author only compares FuelPHP to the Zend Framework and bases
the whole decision on why it is better with documentation.

------
melvinram
Looks inspired by Rails. However, if you like the approach of Rails, why not
just use Rails? It's similar to people who put the OSX skin on their Windows
machines. If you like the OSX look, use OSX.

PS: I get there are many reasons to use PHP over Ruby, just as there are many
reasons to use Windows over OSX. I'm just making a point by going to the
extreme.

~~~
alinajaf
For a long time I experimented with PHP frameworks to see if I could capture
the rails magic, but so much of it has nothing to do with the code/API itself
(and more to do with the culture and community around the technologies). I'm
now a full-time rails dev and hope that I will never have to use PHP again.

~~~
there
i do rails and php and frequently switching between the two made me write
halfmoon (<https://github.com/jcs/halfmoon>). it's basically a tiny framework
for php that has a syntax like rails (where php allows it - php 5.4's new
short array syntax should clean things up quite a bit once it comes out). it
uses an existing php port of activerecord (<http://phpactiverecord.org>) so
all of the finders, associations, and validations work much the same.

as you can see by the code, it doesn't aspire to be a full port of rails, but
it does routing, controllers, models, and views similarly enough. it's
probably closest to the syntax of rails 2.2.

i use it in production for a handful of low-traffic sites
(<http://hntrades.com>, <http://4m.blandroid.org>, <http://domainical.org>)
and mostly hack on it when i'm working on a project and need a new feature or
find a bug. it doesn't have any community or documentation outside of the
README, but the project works well enough to keep me sane when i'm writing
php.

~~~
alinajaf
I'm genuinely interested in your reason for not just using rails full-time. Is
it because of the perceived deployment difficulty?

~~~
there
sometimes the project needs to use existing php libraries or code, sometimes
it needs to be portable and php is easier to host and maintain, and sometimes
i just don't want to deal with setting up and maintaining another rails site.

